# THE SAITE PERIOD TOMBS



## Ekaterina (Dec 16, 2020)

I would like to share the video which introduces the Saite Period Tombs, located at Saqqara in Egypt. There are unique footages from the private archive of the independent researchers, the footages that have never been shown before. Three gigantic shafts dug 25, 27 to 30 metres down, with the chambers on the bottom. To get to the underground chamber the researchers are going down using the supporting shaft. The depth of this shaft is about 25 meters. However, it is very narrow, approximately 1.4 by 1.3 meters. So, it is quite easy now to reach the 25 meters depth using the winding staircase. However, many centuries ago, it was not that easy.
The Saite Period Tombs were discovered by the italian egyptologist Alessandro Barsanti, and his archeological report about the discovery was published in 1900. There were some inscriptions on the walls of the tombs, which were the same texts as inside the nearby Unas Pyramid, with some slight changes. It is an interesting fact that some Barsanti’s reports said about the ancient workers who were doing the inscriptions on the walls without understanding the meaning, as the texts had already been old and archaic at that time. Probably, they just were trying to copy ancient knowledge.
Check the video to learn more about the possible stages of the construction of the tombs, the unique artefacts that were found there and other great details!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lcr9Q6lNhs&t=8s&ab_channel=HoosierTim'sTravelVideos
If you are interested in this topic, you will definitely enjoy the video! There are more videos to come, so feel free to subscribe to the channel!


----------

